

TechCrunch Comment System Kills URLs - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2011/07/21/techcrunch-comment-system-kills-urls/

======
thirsteh
What a juvenile post/bunch of comments, and total non-story (if it only
happens with URI's that aren't actually valid).

Besides, this is an issue with Facebook's commenting system, if anything.

~~~
piers
I posted the same on the blog post.

I would question that it could be the user (mikecane02)'s browser as it looks
to me like what would happen if you didn't support the character set. Could be
some linkbaiting on the OP's part.

------
tzs
That screenshot is painful to read. Why did you use a JPG rather than a PNG?

